# .shs // Scrap-Datei wie öffnet man sie?



## Tobie` (26. April 2011)

*.shs // Scrap-Datei wie öffnet man sie?*

Hallo ich habe da ein Problem ich habe eine .shs oder auch scrap-datei und weiß nicht mit welchem programm man sie öffnet es war ein e-mail anhang es handelt sich um eine PRäsentation ich habe schon mehrere sachen probiert aber bekomme es nicht hin bitte um hilfe!

danke.


----------



## Eldiabolo (27. April 2011)

Also für sowas ist google einfach unschlagbar, trotzdem gucke mal hier:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/SHS-Datei-oeffnen_42190193.html
Zwecks shs Datei und die andere kannst du mit Word öffnen, oder Exel, evtl auch mit Powerpoint, wenn du sagst es ist eine Präsi.


----------



## Tobie` (27. April 2011)

*AW: .shs // Scrap-Datei wie öffnet man sie?*

das von chip habe ich ach schon herausgefunden über google das geht leider nicht 
aber ich probiere es auf jeden fall mal mit powerpiont danke


----------

